# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  اشهر صفعة في التاريخ

## hazem mohamed

أشهر صفعة في التاريخ

****************

هذه القصه حدثت في احد القرون الوسطي تقريبا في القرن السادس عشر... وبالتحديد في احدى القرى الألمانية...
كان هناك طفل يدعي (جاوس) وكان جاوس طالبا ذكيا ...وذكائه من النوع الخارق للمألوف!!..
وكان كلما سأل مدرس الرياضيات سؤالا كان جاوس هو السباق للأجابه علي السؤال
فيحرم بذلك زملائه في الصف من فرصه التفكير في الإجابه ،
وفي أحد المرات سال المدرس سؤالا صعبا...فأجاب عليه جاوس بشكل سريع ...مما اغضب مدرسه!!...
فأعطاه المدرس مسأله حسابيه ...وقال : اوجد لي ناتج جمع الاعداد من 1 الي 100
طبعا كي يلهيه عن الدرس ويفسح المجال للآخرين..
بعد 5 دقائق بالتحديد قال جاوس بصوت منفعل: 5050 !!!!!!!!!!!!......
فصفعة المدرس علي وجهه!!!!....وقال : هل تمزح؟!!!!....أين حساباتك؟!!..
فقال جاوس: اكتشفت ان هناك علاقه بين 99 و 1 ومجموعها = 100
وايضا 98 و 2 تساوي 100
و 97 و 3 تساوي 100
وهكذا الي 51 و 49
واكتشفت بأني حصلت علي 50 زوجا من الأعداد !
وبذلك ألفت قانونا عاما لحساب هذه المسأله وهو

n ( n+ 1) /2
واصبح الناتج 5050 !!!
فأندهش المدرس من هذه العبقريه ولم يعلم انه صفع في تلك اللحظة
العالم الكبير : كارل فريدريك جاوس Carl Friedrich Gauss ...احد اشهر ثلاث علماء رياضيات في التاريخ !!

المصدر: قصة وحكاية

 :M20(24):

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق للجميع دائما

----------


## يويا ميويا

بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## يويا ميويا

مووووووووفق

----------


## يويا ميويا

موفق دائما

----------

